# School



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

So i am finally looking into school! I think i have enough money put away now to at least get myself started. I graduated from High School some five years ago. I can't believe how time flies. I have been working like crazy the last few years, and am now looking into some finacial aid. Im getting kind of excited especially sinse the first school i want to go to i can still live here and have my goats.
beth


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

That is exciting Beth! Let us know how your school 'adventure' goes!


----------



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

What so you want to major in? Good Luck.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Im looking into a phlebotomy course, its only one semester long. Hoping i can get on at the local hospital, and then contunue my schoool to become a rn. 
beth


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh Congrats Beth!! That is so great. Being an RN is a great thing to do.  Good luck!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Congratulations Beth!My grandmother just started collage to be a medical assistance.


----------



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

I am a medical assistant. go for the RN degree in the long run it will pay more money. But I love my job anyhow, even if it doesn't make me rich.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I meant a medical assistant  !


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well that is really cool Beth. I am glad you will still be able to keep up with the goaties!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

thanks guys! A fiend of mine who is an RN has been trying to talk me into it for years. I took some vet assistant courses a few years ago, so not really people but i do have a little knowledge inthe medical field. I figured i would jump into the phlebotomy sinse it was only one semester of school, relitively in expensive and that way i can still be working while going to school. If i can cordinate everything.
beth


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

You can do it!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Good luck with school Beth!!


----------

